# Indoor 600W LED - NY Sour Diesel - Manifold - Detailed & Links



## Rhodes55 (Nov 25, 2019)

10/3/19 - Germinated a handful of seeds from the inventory of seeds I collected over the years. Separated “random seeds” from what I presume are sour diesel. After two days, 9 of them had tails coming out of them. Planted them in red solo cups, in shitty Walmart organic soil while I was waiting for fox farms to come in. Started them on (1) 300w LED on the 18/6 light cycle. Using distilled water from Walmart with a neutral PH and lowest PPM. Watering enough to just damped top of soil.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 25, 2019)

10/6/19 - Just 3 days later, we have little seedlings sprouting.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 25, 2019)

10/8/19 - Two more days they’ve dropped any shell from the seed and start to get their leaves. One didn’t end up sprouting for some odd reason (which randomly happens) so now we’re down to 8. Still don’t know sex, so will lose at least 4 more of these plants during flower.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 25, 2019)

10/29/19 - I got a new dog on the 14th so pictures and updates lacked. Anyways, transferred seedlings into 3 gallon fabric pots. (I also bought the 5 gallon and wasn’t sure what to use, but after calculating how much soil I had and how much it would fill, two big bags of fox farm ocean forest potting soil would only fill (7) 3 gallon pots. So hoping for no issues with the roots into flower & harvest ) Plants loves there new homes and began to really start growing. Lost another one to not having enough soil for an 8th pot.

Soil - https://www.amazon.com/Fox-Farm-FX14079-Ocean-Forest/dp/B00CJJ8NDG?

Grow trays - https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07RYVK4NC?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title

LED - https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00XC3LBI2?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title

Fabric pots - https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B06XC22L38?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title

Thermometer - https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B072XHJLFD?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title

PH Kit - https://www.amazon.com/your-orders/pop?packageId=1&ref=ppx_yo2_mob_b_pop__np_1_pp&orderId=112-2376442-4817049&lineItemId=kmsprtqorlttsny&shipmentId=DtZH52nlT

Nutrients - https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B017H73708?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title

PPM Tester - https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002C0A7ZY?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title

PH Tester - https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07VDC44VX?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 25, 2019)

11/2/19 - First step in manifolding or “mainlining” remove all growth except a fan leaf & growth site on each side. This begins the process of having the sides separated and 2 main colas instead of one. The purpose of mainlining is to have a even and flat canopy so you have multiple main cola sites instead of one that grows up the middle and everything else is subpar. We don’t want just one high quality cola we want multiple. I tried to load the picture of the two on each side, but for some reason it’s not excepting it. Try to zoom in to see what I’m talking about.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 25, 2019)

11/4/19 - Recovery, to show chopping that much growth off a plant won’t kill it. I don’t know why the close up picture of the two on each side won’t load. I’ll keep trying, but try to zoom in to see what I’m talking about.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 25, 2019)

11/15/19 - Letting the plant reproduce all its leaves and start to grow longer to expose new pistols/grow sites to light. You’ll see multiple cola sites instead of the normal one up the middle you’d see.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 25, 2019)

11/17/19 - First day of LST and really making sure the bud sites are exposed to light. (This is where I differ from the traditional manifold technique, I didn’t remove any other stems or grow sites since 11/2/19. Doing LST many times before I felt I could get nice width to these plants by tying them down early and getting the “popcorn bud” sites exposed to the light as well.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 25, 2019)

11/18/19 - The recovery in just a day in phenomenal with healthy plants. (Ideal conditions - light, temperature, humidity, water) 

Watering schedule - It’s very simplistic, no need to over complicate things; especially with the fabric pots & trays, you have nothing to worry about for over watering. (Unless you’re stupid) I water when I feel it’s right (normally every other day) if I poke my finger in the soil and it’s dry to the first knuckle I’ll water, if it’s still moist and damp I’ll wait. I water 1 full solo cup on each plant with the solution I created (gallon distilled water & nutrients). I also like to water when the lights first come on for the day, the plants fluids are moving through the stems much more during this time so I feel it’s best for the plant to get the nutrients.

Nutrients - I added the link above for what I use. I use 1/4 or 1/2 of recommended amount in each mixture. Nutrient burn is a terrible thing and will really affect the quality & yield. I water with nutrients for 3 waterings then a watering with just distilled water to flush it out and breath a bit. (Like mentioned above I only use 1 full solo cup for each plant each watering, never more. I like to think if I use more then that a lot of the nutrients will be wasted because the excess with drain through into the tray. With one solo cup I get water draining from the fabric pots anyways.)


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 25, 2019)

11/20/19 - Just an updated picture day. Letting the stems really grow out full and long. You can see how wide the base is already, these are less then 6 inches from the soil. Will be LST again to keep a flat canopy and to maximize yield.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 25, 2019)

11/21/19 - If anyone told you it was easy growing, they either haven’t grown good quality or just winged it. Spent a good 45min LST all the plants, getting the longest stems bent back down to the soil, removing a couple fans leafs (not much!), folding and bending a lot of the water leaves under so the growth sites are exposed. Purchased plant twisty ties to hold longer stems down, was anchoring down in soil but that only last so long. My only negative comment about the fabric pots, no place to anchor the plants down to (this might be because I have them so wide and low to the soil, but I had to put holes in the fabric and put twisty ties through them to hold the plant down. Got more challenging as the plants got bigger.

Twisty ties - https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00W6EJ9IW?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 25, 2019)

11/23/19 - Again, don't worry about the bending and turning stems downwards, they will come back very quick and more full, it’ll be worth your time. Manifolding and LST definitely increases the time of grow in vegetation, but will substantially increase your yield; given ideal conditions. You’ll see the width is phenomenal doing this. Another LST as there really starting to grow and have put them on 1/2 of the recommended for aggressive vegetation on bottle. Really focusing on getting as much light to the growth sites as possible, removing or bending down fan/water leaves is very important.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 25, 2019)

11/25/19 - Another great recovery after LST. Now that most growth sites are exposed going to let them grow upwards towards the light for bigger colas. May LST higher/longer stems if the even canopy doesn’t stay the way it is now. Will go through and clean up some of the unneeded growth (small unexposed growth sites, fan and water leaves) want to get the plant ready for flower in the next couple weeks so want all its energy going to the colas and no where else.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 27, 2019)

11/26/19 - Still maintaining and keeping a flat canopy, couple stems were growing a bit higher, which you’ll see invent back down.

Also, I might of turned out lucky on this one. You’ll see I only LST (5) of the plants, those are looking more like female then the other two. Once you grow over 5/6 times you can start to see some of the traits even before flowering (you may still be wrong) but at least gets you to move the males away a bit and maybe not spend as much time with LST and defoliation.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 27, 2019)

11/27/19 - Girls (hopefully) are stretching and in full Veg mode. Been asking around this site when I should switch to flower, some have said now and some say wait. Trying to get the greatest yield in my space as I’ve put the most time, money, & effort that I ever have in this grow.


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 27, 2019)

I think a pretty big mistake for new growers is overvegging . Especially now with these amazon leds you really don’t ave enough light.
Quality and quantity are opposing factors. I tend to keep my plants rather small since I want quality knowing that if I stick too many plants in the oven most likely density will suffer . I used to know a guy who put a 1000 watt light in a 3x 3 which was kinda not ideal since for that space u don’t need so much watts but the quality was great.

Seems like we tend to flip them when they hit ther stride so pretty much figure they almost double in height during the first 2to 3 weeks of flower.
I’d flip now if I were you


----------



## m99smith (Nov 27, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> 11/27/19 - Girls (hopefully) are stretching and in full Veg mode. Been asking around this site when I should switch to flower, some have said now and some say wait. Trying to get the greatest yield in my space as I’ve put the most time, money, & effort that I ever have in this grow. View attachment 4427789


Sour diesel likes to stretch a lot so if you got a one foot plant dont be surprised if it's 3 feet or more after stretch it would probably be best to keep the plants around 3 to 4 feet once done flowering since it's in a closet and you can get the same yield from a 3 foot tall plant and a 6 foot tall plant in a closet if it was width you would get a bigger yeild
OMG LOL I just noticed you were the one helping me earlier this morning with my questions about my super skunk stretching


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 27, 2019)

323cheezy said:


> I think a pretty big mistake for new growers is overvegging . Especially now with these amazon leds you really don’t ave enough light.
> Quality and quantity are opposing factors. I tend to keep my plants rather small since I want quality knowing that if I stick too many plants in the oven most likely density will suffer . I used to know a guy who put a 1000 watt light in a 3x 3 which was kinda not ideal since for that space u don’t need so much watts but the quality was great.
> 
> Seems like we tend to flip them when they hit ther stride so pretty much figure they almost double in height during the first 2to 3 weeks of flower.
> I’d flip now if I were you


Awesome! Really appreciate the insight man! I think I’ll be switching them quiet soon


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 27, 2019)

m99smith said:


> Sour diesel likes to stretch a lot so if you got a one foot plant dont be surprised if it's 3 feet or more after stretch it would probably be best to keep the plants around 3 to 4 feet once done flowering since it's in a closet and you can get the same yield from a 3 foot tall plant and a 6 foot tall plant in a closet if it was width you would get a bigger yeild
> OMG LOL I just noticed you were the one helping me earlier this morning with my questions about my super skunk stretching


That’s what I’ve read and why I’m questioning switching the light. I definitely want to keep these under control and like you said I’m going for width not height.


----------



## m99smith (Nov 27, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> Awesome! Really appreciate the insight man! I think I’ll be switching them quiet soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 27, 2019)

You have a journal or any pictures?


----------



## m99smith (Nov 27, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> You have a journal or any pictures?


Yeah I can send some pics I had a lot of clones so instead of doing it really wide I just threw a bunch close I didn't want to wait an extra month veg I had more then enough clones pluse super skunk is really mold resistent


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 27, 2019)

m99smith said:


> Yeah I can send some pics I had a lot of clones so instead of doing it really wide I just threw a bunch close I didn't want to wait an extra month veg I had more then enough clones pluse super skunk is really mold resistentView attachment 4427812View attachment 4427810


WOW! Gorgeous bro. You should definitely be the one giving me advice . Whats anchored in the soil? I tried grounding my twisty ties but that didn't last long, and with fabric pots I cant really secure them that way either. Thinking about putting a Scrog screen in to get more growth sites like yours.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 27, 2019)

I'm going to take more pictures tonight when the light comes on to show you all how low to the medium (soil) my plants are. I think being in 3gal I should flower soon. @m99smith has 5-7gal and just switched to flower.


----------



## Darkoh69 (Nov 27, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> WOW! Gorgeous bro. You should definitely be the one giving me advice . Whats anchored in the soil? I tried grounding my twisty ties but that didn't last long, and with fabric pots I cant really secure them that way either. Thinking about putting a Scrog screen in to get more growth sites like yours.


Id poke bamboo stakes or something similar from a garden shop into the dirt to tie onto. Unfortunately not an option for me


----------



## m99smith (Nov 27, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> WOW! Gorgeous bro. You should definitely be the one giving me advice . Whats anchored in the soil? I tried grounding my twisty ties but that didn't last long, and with fabric pots I cant really secure them that way either. Thinking about putting a Scrog screen in to get more growth sites like yours.


For tying them down I use bbq sticks and gardening ties those were pics from first day of flower it is the 3rd


----------



## m99smith (Nov 27, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> I'm going to take more pictures tonight when the light comes on to show you all how low to the medium (soil) my plants are. I think being in 3gal I should flower soon. @m99smith has 5-7gal and just switched to flower.


I have some 3 gal 5 and 7 just kinda testing to see what is better for the roots I also have a water cooler jug I cut the top off so I can see the roots in that one but I have more plants some more super skunk pretty much same size and some plants that I don't know the strain


----------



## m99smith (Nov 27, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> WOW! Gorgeous bro. You should definitely be the one giving me advice . Whats anchored in the soil? I tried grounding my twisty ties but that didn't last long, and with fabric pots I cant really secure them that way either. Thinking about putting a Scrog screen in to get more growth sites like yours.


And yeah a scrog netting would be good for yours make sure to get the flexible ones they cost a bit more but way easier to adjust


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 27, 2019)

m99smith said:


> And yeah a scrog netting would be good for yours make sure to get the flexible ones they cost a bit more but way easier to adjust


I've never scroged before, is there a lot of adjusting? I was thinking more of a make shift net lol anchoring string to the walls and only holding down the larger branches that are covering some of the under growth. Thoughts?


----------



## m99smith (Nov 27, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> I've never scroged before, is there a lot fo adjusting? I was thinking more of a make shift net lol anchoring string to the walls and only holding down the larger branches that are covering some of the under growth. Thoughts?


That should work perfectly man the last plant I had in flower I used gardening ties on a plant I had 60 tops I had to tie each branch lol


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 27, 2019)

m99smith said:


> That should work perfectly man the last plant I had in flower I used gardening ties on a plant I had 60 tops I had to tie each branch lol


Thats what im hoping for! I just remember from previous grows all the popcorn bud takes so much energy from the main colas and are a pain in the ass to harvest (if you don't know better lol) Just not worth leaving them if they don't produce a decent cola


----------



## m99smith (Nov 27, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> Thats what im hoping for! I just remember from previous grows all the popcorn bud takes so much energy from the main colas and are a pain in the ass to harvest (if you don't know better lol) Just not worth leaving them if they don't produce a decent cola


Yeah no doubt like the 60 top one I had sooo many tiny ones mores then big ones just made it into bubble hash don't go more the 16 tops max


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 27, 2019)

11/27/19 - After talking with y’all all day and getting a lot of good insight and advice, I decided to still LST all of them one more time to get a real even canopy and let the smaller growth sites develop more. Yes I still spent time on the so called “males” but I’d hate for them to turn out female and be a crazy mess. Every couple days for LST I’ll remove the old twisty ties that were grounded in the soil and either re anchor them or the branch is now long enough to where I could anchor it down to the pot. (Putting holes in the fabric and putting a twisty tie through to secure the branch)

So I took some side pictures as well, you all will see what I mean when I said barley above the soil (medium) they are very wide and thick that’s why I thought I should veg a little longer. COMMENTS ON THIS STILL NEEDED.

Other then that they are growing perfectly and smelling great. Can’t wait to switch to flower!

Edit - First time realistically measuring PPM & PH lol. I checked these with the distilled water PPM - 0 & PH - neutral so I didn't think much of it being my base solution was clean. Started reading more articles today about PPM and I guess thats where nutrients come in. So I did have a nutrient water after these pictures and I checked both. PPM around 220 & PH is still neutral, so from what I've read thats really low for PPM but honestly I don't know much about that or what it means. Just like in my business I look at the end results and if my clients (Plants) are looking healthy and doing well there's no need to change anything. I'm sure people will jump in to start suggesting things and I'm all ears. Just not going to make a change until I have enough info to make an informed decision, I never focused on PPM or PH in my other grows and didn't really have a problem.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 27, 2019)

@coreywebster @323cheezy @m99smith Updated pictures above. You all still think I should switch to flower already with the canopy only being 4in tall?


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 27, 2019)

Maybe a week more you’ve been doing great at keeping them squat ... how many true watts you using?
The first pic in this journal just makes it look like the already bigger than the light.


----------



## Darkoh69 (Nov 27, 2019)

I wouldn't worry about the ppm growing in soil or cocoa (drain to waste) just follow the recommended amounts on the label of whatever nutrients your using definitely give them more ppms than you are at this stage of their life. I would imagine that if you mixed you solution at the recommended ratio your ec would be 1.0-1.2 or around 600-750 ppm. ph on the other hand is a good thing to get right every time I run between 5.5 & 6.2 ph in hydro it may be different in soil but neutral is to high in my opinion. I would think about switching them to 12/12 real soon for sure. I run veg nutes for a week after the switch then start on flower nutes. When I was growing in cocoa I fed nutrients every five waterings & the sixth watering just straight ph adjusted water right up untill the last week then theyd get 7 straight days of water


----------



## m99smith (Nov 27, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> @coreywebster @323cheezy @m99smith Updated pictures above. You all still think I should switch to flower already with the canopy only being 4in tall?


Um yeah wait till it's like a foot then it will stretch like 2 or 2 and a half feet


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 28, 2019)

323cheezy said:


> Maybe a week more you’ve been doing great at keeping them squat ... how many true watts you using?
> The first pic in this journal just makes it look like the already bigger than the light.


Thanks! But I thought I had (2) 300W LED going but after talking with people on the forums I guess they are really only pushing out 132W each, so 264W total for a 3x2 space. So needing 300W for that space at 50W/sq.ft I’m just a little shy of that. Thinking about grabbing a HPS for more red spectrum during flower, don’t want to mitigate yield and quality because of this blurple light when flowering needs the most. Feedback welcomed!


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 28, 2019)

Darkoh69 said:


> I wouldn't worry about the ppm growing in soil or cocoa (drain to waste) just follow the recommended amounts on the label of whatever nutrients your using definitely give them more ppms than you are at this stage of their life. I would imagine that if you mixed you solution at the recommended ratio your ec would be 1.0-1.2 or around 600-750 ppm. ph on the other hand is a good thing to get right every time I run between 5.5 & 6.2 ph in hydro it may be different in soil but neutral is to high in my opinion. I would think about switching them to 12/12 real soon for sure. I run veg nutes for a week after the switch then start on flower nutes. When I was growing in cocoa I fed nutrients every five waterings & the sixth watering just straight ph adjusted water right up untill the last week then theyd get 7 straight days of water


My mistake I said neutral thinking I knew what I was talking about lol but yes the PH was a flat 6, so I should be good!


----------



## coreywebster (Nov 28, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> Thanks! But I thought I had (2) 300W LED going but after talking with people on the forums I guess they are really only pushing out 132W each, so 264W total for a 3x2 space. So needing 300W for that space at 50W/sq.ft I’m just a little shy of that. Thinking about grabbing a HPS for more red spectrum during flower, don’t want to mitigate yield and quality because of this blurple light when flowering needs the most. Feedback welcomed!


I would probably just slap in a few screw in LED bulbs to pump out a few more photons. 
I thought you were in a 2x4 space, if you were another one of those lights you have would be a massive boost.

I agree with the other guys, give it another week. If you were under HPS you could flip now and watch them stretch but with blurple LED you don't always get that stretch and might end up with some squat plants. If you get more stretch than you want you can always super crop branches to help fill in any empty space. If you did flip now and they didn't stretch not much you could do to change that..


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 28, 2019)

its Interesting how allot of riu’ers tend to look at grows mathematically like 3x2 needs so many watts . At this point your on easy street you can prune the hell out of them and bend them down..... don’t know what your doing but they are very bushy your doing great . 

Afters so many grows I realize it’s really how many nodes can I feed with the lights and how close can I keep my canopy to the light. I think your fine on light just gonna have to flip soon . The first 3 weeeks of flower always are a shit show and I’m pretty sure they stretch at least a foot and it’d be great cause your plants will get the light they need.


----------



## Wastei (Nov 28, 2019)

When the plants cover the floor it's time to flower in soil, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 28, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> I would probably just slap in a few screw in LED bulbs to pump out a few more photons.
> I thought you were in a 2x4 space, if you were another one of those lights you have would be a massive boost.
> 
> I agree with the other guys, give it another week. If you were under HPS you could flip now and watch them stretch but with blurple LED you don't always get that stretch and might end up with some squat plants. If you get more stretch than you want you can always super crop branches to help fill in any empty space. If you did flip now and they didn't stretch not much you could do to change that..


Awesome, thanks man! The whole space is 2x4 but the area the plants actually take up is 2x3 so I’m hoping I have enough light. I’ll probably grab another screw in LED or ive been looking at HPS lights to finish flower and for the next grows.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 28, 2019)

323cheezy said:


> its Interesting how allot of riu’ers tend to look at grows mathematically like 3x2 needs so many watts . At this point your on easy street you can prune the hell out of them and bend them down..... don’t know what your doing but they are very bushy your doing great .
> 
> Afters so many grows I realize it’s really how many nodes can I feed with the lights and how close can I keep my canopy to the light. I think your fine on light just gonna have to flip soon . The first 3 weeeks of flower always are a shit show and I’m pretty sure they stretch at least a foot and it’d be great cause your plants will get the light they need.


That was the other half of the conversation I didn’t bring up, how can you dictate wattage based on space. What if there’s just 1 plant or 10?? I thought it should be based on plants and nodes like your referring to, the plant should be taking in X amount of light for photosynthesis. I hope someone else has some more insight on this, appreciate the advice. Hope the flowering goes well


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 28, 2019)

Wastei said:


> When the plants cover the floor it's time to flower in soil, but that's just my opinion.


Thanks man! Will be switching in a day or two!


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 29, 2019)

11/29/19 - Plants responded great to the last LST. Canopy pretty much filled out, want them to stretch for another day or two then switching to flowering.


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 29, 2019)

Canopy looks great


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 29, 2019)

11/29/19 - I got a little antsy and LST & defoliated the two that had random branches going everywhere, light will turn off in a few minutes. Going to check on all of them tonight when it turns back on, possibly more LST to get all remaining unanchored branches anchored before the big stretch in flower.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 30, 2019)

11/30/19 - Think I’m done with LST all the growth sites are completely exposed and I’m ready for flower. I added a make shift CFL setup with two 50W soft whites for more light and red spectrum during flower, hope it helps. I’m going to add some pictures here or another thread with pistol close ups to see if anyone can make any assumptions about sex before flower. Would love any input as always!




__





What sex?






www.rollitup.org


----------



## Rhodes55 (Dec 1, 2019)

12/1/19 - Plants seem to have loved the new soft whites, stretching towards them. Wanted to make this log for myself. Current light schedule ON 18hrs 4:00pm-10am | OFF 6hrs 10am - 4pm. Getting ready for 12/12 and want the lights on during the day 9am-9pm, gradually working towards that. I read that if you need to make a switch like this more light hours is better for vegetation and more dark hours is better for flower. So depending on the phase of your plants extend hours accordingly. Today switched timer to run past 10am to 4pm for 24hrs lights on | then off from 4pm - 10pm. 

Next transition tomorrow is 9pm-3am OFF then I’ll be ready to initiate flower by adding dark hours 9pm-9am.


----------



## m99smith (Dec 1, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> 12/1/19 - Plants seem to have loved the new soft whites, stretching towards them. Wanted to make this log for myself. Current light schedule ON 18hrs 4:00pm-10am | OFF 6hrs 10am - 4pm. Getting ready for 12/12 and want the lights on during the day 9am-9pm, gradually working towards that. I read that if you need to make a switch like this more light hours in better for vegetation and more dark hours is better for flower. So depending on the phase of your plants extend hours accordingly. Today switched timer to run past 10am to 4pm for 24hrs lights on | then off from 4pm - 10pm.
> 
> Next transition tomorrow is 9pm-3am OFF then I’ll be ready to initiate flower by adding dark hours 9pm-9am.
> View attachment 4429792View attachment 4429793


They are looking good can't wait to see how much they stretch in the stretching phase they can grow up to 2 inches a day


----------



## Rhodes55 (Dec 3, 2019)

12/3/19 - officially switched the light schedule to 12/12. 8am-8pm. It’s getting a little chilly here in Florida and grow room is about 65-68 degress, I know this is low and can effect growth and yield. Some insight on this would be helpful, I can get a little space heater if needed. I’ve closed the closet doors to try and warm it up as well. I read strains like (my so called sour diesel I have) are used to really warm temps and like to stretch, I don’t want to be giving them the opposite and ruin anything. Everything has been perfect up to this point. So any temperature advice is appreciated!


----------



## m99smith (Dec 3, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> 12/3/19 - officially switched the light schedule to 12/12. 8am-8pm. It’s getting a little chilly here in Florida and grow room is about 65-68 degress, I know this is low and can effect growth and yield. Some insight on this would be helpful, I can get a little space heater if needed. I’ve closed the closet doors to try and warm it up as well. I read strains like (my so called sour diesel I have) are used to really warm temps and like to stretch, I don’t want to be giving them the opposite and ruin anything. Everything has been perfect up to this point. So any temperature advice is appreciated!View attachment 4430876View attachment 4430877


That temp will be fine man it will bring the colors out during the end of flower and those girls are looking beautiful can you post a couple pics from the side?


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 3, 2019)

I think really they just grow faster in the heat .. I been dealing with low temps ... one thing about the cold temps the humidity rises so keep that in mind .... a small cheap heater willl help with tempsrise and lower humidity. I got mine at Home Depot for 15$ ... the smaller the better you don’t wanna burn em


----------



## Rhodes55 (Dec 4, 2019)

m99smith said:


> That temp will be fine man it will bring the colors out during the end of flower and those girls are looking beautiful can you post a couple pics from the side?


That’s all I got lol, they’re pretty stout. The soils also not to the top of the pots either. 2 months of veg and I just added more lights. I’ll be adding a picture of that here shortly.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Dec 4, 2019)

12/4/19 - Added (6) 75W soft white 2700k for the red/orange spectrum of flowering; Actual watts 9each. Hoping this helps with not only the right light but also it should warm it up a bit as well. I thought my makeshift setup of these weren’t to bad lol ready to start getting these sexed so I can remove a couple of them and really put my focus on the girls.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Dec 5, 2019)

12/5/19 - They are absolutely loving the new lights that I put in, the stretch is noticeable already. Feed this morning at 8am when light came on (transition bloom)


----------



## Darkoh69 (Dec 6, 2019)

Looking good!


----------



## Rhodes55 (Dec 7, 2019)

12/7/19 - Not much to say. They are doing phenomenally well. Canopy filling out even more and the stretch looks great.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Dec 7, 2019)

Darkoh69 said:


> Looking good!


I need to do a little defoliation and possibly LST after reading your journal. Could you give me some insight on how you go ab out doing those two.


----------



## Darkoh69 (Dec 7, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> I need to do a little defoliation and possibly LST after reading your journal. Could you give me some insight on how you go ab out doing those two.


They look good to me. I would be very selective picking leaves off at this stage now that you have switched cycles the plants dont have long before they stop growing new leaves & start using the leaves & roots youve put all this time & effort into to start bulking up buds. When Im training them down Im basically trying to eliminate overlap so majority of the tips & budsites have their own piece of realestate. I'll even sacrifice lower growth thats not going to be able to compete with the upper canopy. Its seems counter productive but it pays off in my opinion less 'parasitic drain', better airflow & less trimming shitty little 0.1g buds!


----------



## Darkoh69 (Dec 7, 2019)

But like you said they do look phenomenally good. let em stretch out, you need good airflow under the canopy a gentle breeze blowing through the lower leaves is ideal


----------



## Darkoh69 (Dec 7, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> That was the other half of the conversation I didn’t bring up, how can you dictate wattage based on space. What if there’s just 1 plant or 10?? I thought it should be based on plants and nodes like your referring to, the plant should be taking in X amount of light for photosynthesis. I hope someone else has some more insight on this, appreciate the advice. Hope the flowering goes well


We are still in the 'dark ages' here in New Zealand so I can only speak to HID lighting & the rule of thumb Ive come to learn is...
..A 600w hps with adjustawing shade In a 2.5 square metre area with reflective walls should be able to produce at least 1.2lbs whether its 1 big plant or 10 little plants. Genetics, ideal conditions, quality nutrients & experience etc are factors of course


----------



## Rhodes55 (Dec 9, 2019)

12/9/19 - Added (2) 75W soft whites. Still in stretch mode. Thinking about getting tomato cages soon to hold up the weight they’ll be taking on.


----------



## m99smith (Dec 9, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> 12/9/19 - Added (2) 75W soft whites. Still in stretch mode. Thinking about getting tomato cages soon to hold up the weight they’ll be taking on.View attachment 4434213View attachment 4434214View attachment 4434215


Looking good they've been stretching A lot and they will stretch A lot more still


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 9, 2019)

So far so good .... I’m considering flowering mine soon but you inspire me to veg longer .... 
cfls should do help okay I used some once and it helped out a bit ... I feel they are being loved especially since you update so consistently., I’m the same way, I always spoil my babies.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Dec 10, 2019)

12/10/19 - sheesh they seem to be stretching more and more everyday. Last night I ordered 4ft bamboo, figured they would work much better then a tomato cage since mine are so wide. They should be here by EOD tomorrow.


----------



## Darkoh69 (Dec 10, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> 12/10/19 - sheesh they seem to be stretching more and more everyday. Last night I ordered 4ft bamboo, figured they would work much better then a tomato cage since mine are so wide. They should be here by EOD tomorrow.


Be careful introducing bamboo to your garden. Ive caught mould & mites from the green bamboo stakes you get at garden shops & ive seen it even worse in a friends garden who cut his own bamboo stakes. If I ever had to use bamboo again I would bleach the hell out of it then dry them out before I poked them into my dirt & tied my plants to them....
...infact I would never use bamboo again


----------



## Rhodes55 (Dec 12, 2019)

12/12/19 - I think I successfully sexed all the plants. We had an outstanding 6 of 7 female, so I guess all that hard work didn’t go to waste. First picture is obviously the male with pollen sacs.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Dec 12, 2019)

12/12/19 - After sexing went through a major defoliation, removing all popcorn bud sites and any stems that didn’t quite reach the top of the canopy. I figured having the 6 of 7 wasn’t expected, cutting some more of the smaller stuff down isn’t going to effect yield now that I have a bunch of plants. Focusing all plants efforts on top cola sites, still at least 7 main sites on each plant. Will be switching nutrients to the final bloom and ripening next watering. Also bamboo will be here today so I can start anchoring the branches a bit more to take on the weight they’ll be putting on.


----------



## m99smith (Dec 12, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> 12/12/19 - After sexing went through a major defoliation, removing all popcorn bud sites and any stems that didn’t quite reach the top of the canopy. I figured having the 6 of 7 wasn’t expected, cutting some more of the smaller stuff down isn’t going to effect yield now that I have a bunch of plants. Focusing all plants efforts on top cola sites, still at least 7 main sites on each plant. Will be switching nutrients to the final bloom and ripening next watering. Also bamboo will be here today so I can start anchoring the branches a bit more to take on the weight they’ll be putting on.View attachment 4435739View attachment 4435740


It looks like you took a bit too much off you might suffer a bit with the yield I like to keep about 4-6 inch from the top of the canopy and those buds are pretty much the same size.and you said your having them with at least 7 main tops I wouldn't be surprised if you only get like 7-14 grams per cola. I just remove everything from 6 inch down and I take most of the top fan leaves off to get more light to the bottom sites I just hope your plant will have enough time to recover because you took too much off if you did that like a week befor flower you would of been golden but your plants won't grow anymore bud sites now. I hope you get a decent return but I think you just took off like half of your yield and if you would of taken some of the TOP fan leaves off they wouldn't be popcorn nugs I feel sorry for you and I hope you get a half decent yeild


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 12, 2019)

I was thinking the same , mate a bit much, but I’ve also seen great things happen when you open up air flow and light penetration..allowing the roots to concentrate on just those 7or 8 branches.... I think the jungle boys use this technique . I’m hoping this will help your cause... just be careful defoiling after veg . Can stress a bit

Think your quality might improve... doing this
I have to think you’ll get an ounce per plant at least


----------



## Rhodes55 (Dec 12, 2019)

m99smith said:


> It looks like you took a bit too much off you might suffer a bit with the yield I like to keep about 4-6 inch from the top of the canopy and those buds are pretty much the same size.and you said your having them with at least 7 main tops I wouldn't be surprised if you only get like 7-14 grams only per plant. I just remove everything from 6 inch down and I take most of the top fan leaves off to get more light to the bottom sites I just hope your plant will have enough time to recover because you took too much off if you did that like a week befor flower you would of been golden but your plants won't grow anymore bud sites now. I hope you get a decent return but I think you just took off like half of your yield and if you would of taken some of the TOP fan leaves off they wouldn't be popcorn nugs I feel sorry for you and I hope you get a half decent yeild


Ya live a learn. Thanks for the insight man! Will continue to keep the thread updated!


----------



## m99smith (Dec 12, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> Ya live a learn. Thanks for the insight man! Will continue to keep the thread updated!





323cheezy said:


> I was thinking the same , mate a bit much, but I’ve also seen great things happen when you open up air flow and light penetration..allowing the roots to concentrate on just those 7or 8 branches.... I think the jungle boys use this technique . I’m hoping this will help your cause... just be careful defoiling after veg . Can stress a bit
> 
> Think your quality might improve... doing this
> I have to think you’ll get an ounce per plant at least


Yeah If he did it like a week befor flipping to 12/12 it would have been great but its already like a week into flower i think so its not making any new bud sites he will only have those couple he left


----------



## m99smith (Dec 12, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> Ya live a learn. Thanks for the insight man! Will continue to keep the thread updated!


Hey the first plant I every grew I didn't do any defoliation and it was like all small buds so I just made bubble hash. But now I take a lot of the big ass fan leafs off and like I said in the other one I like to keep about 6 inch from the top with bud sites cuz once I take the fan leaves they got enough light to be like just as big as the tops and even if I have a couple popcorn buds I don't mind I make all that and my trim into hash. Then I'll press the hash into rosin


----------



## Rhodes55 (Dec 12, 2019)

m99smith said:


> Yeah If he did it like a week befor flipping to 12/12 it would have been great but its already like a week into flower i think so its not making any new bud sites he will only have those couple he left


Yup! a week and 2 days into flower.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Dec 12, 2019)

m99smith said:


> Hey the first plant I every grew I didn't do any defoliation and it was like all small buds so I just made bubble hash. But now I take a lot of the big ass fan leafs off and like I said in the other one I like to keep about 6 inch from the top with bud sites cuz once I take the fan leaves they got enough light to be like just as big as the tops and even if I have a couple popcorn buds I don't mind I make all that and my trim into hash


Yeah, I've grown a couple times in apartments and parents house lol, never was able to get the best light, soil, nuts, manifold, lst, or defoliation. And at the end yield was terrible, they were light airy buds, and so much popcorn, trimming and harvesting was such a pain in the ass. So I went all out on each of those and made sure they were ideal; I agree I probably got a little overzealous, but im hoping to get 7g nugs on each the colas. And with expecting at least half to be male and only 1 was male, I did defoliate more cause it would of been a wash if I had half the plants. Double edge sword kinda, now less time harvesting and nice big juicy nugs hopefully.


----------



## m99smith (Dec 12, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> Yeah, I've grown a couple times in apartments and parents house lol, never was able to get the best light, soil, nuts, manifold, lst, or defoliation. And at the end yield was terrible, they were light airy buds, and so much popcorn, trimming and harvesting was such a pain in the ass. So I went all out on each of those and made sure they were ideal; I agree I probably got a little overzealous, but im hoping to get 7g nugs on each the colas. And with expecting at least half to be male and only 1 was male, I did defoliate more cause it would of been a wash if I had half the plants. Double edge sword kinda, now less time harvesting and nice big juicy nugs hopefully.


Yeah I will have to say those nugs will be really juicy and yeah I just noticed in my other one it said per plant I ment cola I'll edit that one but with how much light you have you should of been able to get like an ounce almost per cola if you kept a bit more bud sites still though will be good smoke i always say i want quality over quantity but if you can get both even better


----------



## Rhodes55 (Dec 14, 2019)

12/14/19 - Major update. Been waiting for a day to do all this. Finally maximized my space getting the plants tucked in the back corner (they’ll have wall support as the colas grow) Got all the plants rearranged and positioned so every single colas/growth site is exposed. It’s funny how they seem to just fit together perfectly. Utilized the bamboo in multiple capacities, used a couple anchored in the soil to support weak branches, used a couple anchored on wall to make sure they don’t grow over each other, then lastly used them as cross beams in the corner more for support as they gain weight they have something to lean on, and if needed I can add more vertical I can use those as cross support. Very very pleased where were at now. You’ll see I cut a couple of the trays to maximize space as well and really get them tight and together, those tray walls limit you, which leads me into lighting; maximized space by moving the lights around and making sure they were closer together so no gaps in canopy or even lesser light spots. Again very pleased with how this turned out, they were way to spread out before, I think I have everything primed for a great flower and harvest. And lastly, after no water for 3.5 days they were close to bone dry and ready for some food. First time giving them “blooming & ripening” formula and first time using recommended nutrient amount. After defoliation I really want to make sure there getting all the nuts they need and force all the effort into the bud sites. Also gave them more then enough water for the reason above as well. With the smart pots it’s really almost impossible to overwater on one water. Without further a due I have nothing else to say and enjoy the pics. Can’t wait to be posting beautiful crystal bud pics.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Dec 14, 2019)

Since I haven’t mentioned anything about conditions and a couple people have commented about air flow. The room stays completely open so my house circulates the 74 degree air initially keeping a consistent temp now. (Warmed back up in FL) I have a turbo fan that you’ll see on the floor blowing up through the branches for airflow and strengthening branches. Then I also have a standing oscillating fan that’s blowing air across the top of canopy and also strengthen branches. Both are running consistently.

oh yeah, the “male” on the right is getting no love at all lol now thinking about it I didn’t even give it water. Guess I’ll go throw some normal distilled on it to keep it happy lol


----------



## m99smith (Dec 14, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> Since I haven’t mentioned anything about conditions and a couple people have commented about air flow. The room stays completely open so my house circulates the 74 degree air initially keeping a consistent temp now. (Warmed back up in FL) I have a turbo fan that you’ll see on the floor blowing up through the branches for airflow and strengthening branches. Then I also have a standing oscillating fan that’s blowing air across the top of canopy and also strengthen branches. Both are running consistently.
> 
> oh yeah, the “male” on the right is getting no love at all lol now thinking about it I didn’t even give it water. Guess I’ll go throw some normal distilled on it to keep it happy lol


Do you want seeds in your buds? That male will open it's pollen sacks soon and pollinate the females. If you want to keep the pollen put the male plant in a far away sealed room or closet on a little table with no fan on it so the pollen dosnt fly everywhere and you won't need a lot of light over it once the pollen drops on the table just collect it and put it in the fridge then you can use a brush to pick the spots you want to seed


----------



## Rhodes55 (Dec 14, 2019)

m99smith said:


> Do you want seeds in your buds? That male will open it's pollen sacks soon and pollinate the females. If you want to keep the pollen put the male plant in a far away sealed room or closet on a little table with no fan on it so the pollen dosnt fly everywhere and you won't need a lot of light over it once the pollen drops on the table just collect it and put it in the fridge then you can use a brush to pick the spots you want to seed


Nope. Don’t want the pollen either. Just had other guys on here saying I could still be a female and I really don’t know. So I’m leaving it for the full first 2 weeks of flower (17th) then from there I’ll get rid of it completely.


----------



## m99smith (Dec 14, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> Nope. Don’t want the pollen either. Just had other guys on here saying I could still be a female and I really don’t know. So I’m leaving it for the full first 2 weeks of flower (17th) then from there I’ll get rid of it completely.


Ok that sounds good and your babies look healthy man always like to see your updates


----------



## Rhodes55 (Dec 14, 2019)

m99smith said:


> Ok that sounds good and your babies look healthy man always like to see your updates


Thanks man! Can’t wait to see some real buds now. Can you link your grow here? I can’t seem to navigate back to it even when I thought I hit follow. This site confuses me.


----------



## m99smith (Dec 14, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> Thanks man! Can’t wait to see some real buds now. Can you link your grow here? I can’t seem to navigate back to it even when I thought I hit follow. This site confuses me.


Yeah I'll post a couple pics here. I had a bit of a ph problem and I got a ph test kit with some ph up and down now my plants have been doing good I also put them back to veg for a bit when I had the ph problem you can see where it was on some of the leafs but they are one week into flower now i also got my other lights in from the mail so got all for in


----------



## m99smith (Dec 14, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> Thanks man! Can’t wait to see some real buds now. Can you link your grow here? I can’t seem to navigate back to it even when I thought I hit follow. This site confuses me.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Dec 14, 2019)

m99smith said:


> View attachment 4436959View attachment 4436961


Still look great man! What do you use for your watering base? Like I use Walmart distilled water.


----------



## m99smith (Dec 14, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> Still look great man! What do you use for your watering base? Like I use Walmart distilled water.


I just use my tap water it was a bit high with ph but when I add the flower nutes it's low with ph I water every 3-4 days nutes every second watering


----------



## Rhodes55 (Dec 14, 2019)

m99smith said:


> I just use my tap water it was a bit high with ph but when I add the flower nutes it's low with ph I water every 3-4 days nutes every second watering


Ah gotcha, that’s where the ph issue was. That’s why I like distilled, I bought a ph kit before the grow and haven’t had to touch it. The distilled is fantastic. But same watering 3/4 days I give nuts 3 times then a flush, then 3 times, then a flush, etc...


----------



## m99smith (Dec 14, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> Ah gotcha, that’s where the ph issue was. That’s why I like distilled, I bought a ph kit before the grow and haven’t had to touch it. The distilled is fantastic. But same watering 3/4 days I give nuts 3 times then a flush, then 3 times, then a flush, etc...


Yeah I just flush by giving just water for about the Last week or week and a half


----------



## Rhodes55 (Dec 17, 2019)

12/17/19 - Nothing major, pretty much on autopilot. Got a couple more bamboo sticks in there to help support the smaller branches that weren’t getting light. Also cut a couple more what would be popcorn bud sites off, really only looking for top light colas. Watering is getting difficult for the back two, may create/buy something to get the water funneled back in there.


----------



## m99smith (Dec 17, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> 12/17/19 - Nothing major, pretty much on autopilot. Got a couple more bamboo sticks in there to help support the smaller branches that weren’t getting light. Also cut a couple more what would be popcorn bud sites off, really only looking for top light colas. Watering is getting difficult for the back two, may create/buy something to get the water funneled back in there.View attachment 4438444View attachment 4438446View attachment 4438447


Looking good what day of flower are they on and you can get automatic drip systems for cheap you would just also want to make a reservoir and get a air pump and an air stone then your all good


----------



## Rhodes55 (Dec 17, 2019)

m99smith said:


> Looking good what day of flower are they on and you can get automatic drip systems for cheap you would just also want to make a reservoir and get a air pump and an air stone then your all good


Today’s officially 2 weeks into flower! I’m thinking of buying some pvc and making a System where the water disperses evenly to each plant.


----------



## m99smith (Dec 17, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> Today’s officially 2 weeks into flower! I’m thinking of buying some pvc and making a System where the water disperses evenly to each plant.


Sounds good keep up the nice work


----------



## Rhodes55 (Dec 23, 2019)

12/23/19 - Grabbed a couple pics today. Family’s in town for the holidays so probably not much updates this next week. Girls are looking fantastic no signs of any deficiencies or burn. Continuing to feed full ripe & bloom formula every 3 days.


----------



## Darkoh69 (Dec 23, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> View attachment 4442135


Nutrient burn maybe?


----------



## Darkoh69 (Dec 23, 2019)

Perfect amount though


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 1, 2020)

1/1/20 - Girls are doing great. Added another hanging bulb contraption. Expecting them to be done EOM.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 1, 2020)

Damn your good! Happy new year !

Edit : looks like the trim in early flower worked in your favor .


----------



## m99smith (Jan 1, 2020)

Rhodes55 said:


> 1/1/20 - Girls are doing great. Added another hanging bulb contraption. Expecting them to be done EOM.
> View attachment 4447376View attachment 4447375
> View attachment 4447377View attachment 4447379View attachment 4447380


Looking great. Any chance you can upload a pic with the leds off so we can see their true color? And looks like good resin production 
Good Day and Good Growing


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 3, 2020)

1/3/20 - LED off for y’all. We also have a problem, I noticed the color change on the 1st so I did a complete flush, didn’t seem to help. What do I have here? Nutrient burn, deficiency, Lightburn, or what? Only 1 plant is showing these signs, so very weird


----------



## m99smith (Jan 3, 2020)

Rhodes55 said:


> 1/3/20 - LED off for y’all. We also have a problem, I noticed the color change on the 1st so I did a complete flush, didn’t seem to help. What do I have here? Nutrient burn, deficiency, Lightburn, or what? Only 1 plant is showing these signs, so very weird
> 
> View attachment 4448789View attachment 4448790View attachment 4448791
> View attachment 4448792View attachment 4448794View attachment 4448795


It could be a calmag defecancy


----------



## Hust17 (Jan 3, 2020)

m99smith said:


> It could be a calmag defecancy


I have samezies on 1/4 plants. Pretty certain m99smith is right.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 3, 2020)

Hust17 said:


> I have samezies on 1/4 plants. Pretty certain m99smith is right.


What are you doing about it? I’ve been following the measurements to a key from General Hydroponics (floragro/micro/bloom)


----------



## Hust17 (Jan 3, 2020)

Rhodes55 said:


> What are you doing about it? I’ve been following the measurements to a key from General Hydroponics (floragro/micro/bloom)


Do you have the CalMag bottle? I’m just going to give her like 150% dose of it over the trio’s ratio next water. I’m also in coco so yours might not need as much.


----------



## OGBudz (Jan 3, 2020)

I think it's cal-mag deficiency and my guess is because of the distilled water. Are you using cal-mag with your waterings?


----------



## OGBudz (Jan 3, 2020)

I was thinking he had light burn too at first but the leaves don't appear to be trying to protect themselves from the light usually with light burn leaves will try to turn away from the light. Leaves will feel dry and crispy.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 3, 2020)

Rhodes55 said:


> 1/3/20 - LED off for y’all. We also have a problem, I noticed the color change on the 1st so I did a complete flush, didn’t seem to help. What do I have here? Nutrient burn, deficiency, Lightburn, or what? Only 1 plant is showing these signs, so very weird
> 
> View attachment 4448789View attachment 4448790View attachment 4448791
> View attachment 4448792View attachment 4448794View attachment 4448795


At 1st I thought light burn...is it the tallest plant?...closest to light?...in my experience with LED light burn the buds bleach out straight white...n the leaves looked yellowed n bleached out n tie dyed looking but not burnt or damaged


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 3, 2020)

Looks more like rust than a cal/mag deficiency to me ... not so much yellow. 
Make sure your temps are high enuff and try not to overdose them with anything. Thinking you can still ride it out and come out good .,

Edit: I swear. 9 out of 10 they’ll say cal mag .... 
I guess this is the answer to everything these days... not that thAts wrong just saying .. does look like it though on second look .,, I wouldn’t rule it out.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 3, 2020)

Hust17 said:


> Do you have the CalMag bottle? I’m just going to give her like 150% dose of it over the trio’s ratio next water. I’m also in coco so yours might not need as much.


I don't, I may order it depending on responses here


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 3, 2020)

OGBudz said:


> I think it's cal-mag deficiency and my guess is because of the distilled water. Are you using cal-mag with your waterings?


Whats distilled water have to do? and no just the general hydroponics nuts


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 3, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> At 1st I thought light burn...is it the tallest plant?...closest to light?...in my experience with LED light burn the buds bleach out straight white...n the leaves looked yellowed n bleached out n tie dyed looking but not burnt or damaged


That was my first thought, I moved the lights earlier this morning


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 3, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> Looks more like rust than a cal/mag deficiency to me ... not so much yellow.
> Make sure your temps are high enuff and try not to overdose them with anything. Thinking you can still ride it out and come out good .,
> 
> Edit: I swear. 9 out of 10 they’ll say cal mag ....
> I guess this is the answer to everything these days... not that thAts wrong just saying .. does look like it though on second look .,, I wouldn’t rule it out.


I didn't think so either from all the pictures out there. I think I may buy a bottle and add next feeding to serif it helped. I have been having semi low temps and semi high humidity. 72/74 degrees F & 55-65% humidity.


----------



## OGBudz (Jan 3, 2020)

Rhodes55 said:


> Whats distilled water have to do? and no just the general hydroponics nuts


All water other than reverse osmosis water and distilled water naturally has cal/mag in it.


----------



## OGBudz (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 3, 2020)

Now thinking about it today. My question is, how do plants in the wild survive then? There not getting adequate light, temperature, wind, and especially nutrients. I’m giving them more then they ever would normally and there’s a deficiency. Not even with my plants, I guess this is a broad statement. Curious to hear all y’all’s opinions.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 3, 2020)

Calmag was just purchased regardless. I want these girls to turn out the best they can and I just got done reading the magnesium is what really promotes photosynthesis and growth so I don’t want to mitigate those two things. Will be here Sunday, hoping they don’t get to bad till then. @Hust17 let me know how yours went? Do you have pics or a journal?


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 3, 2020)

OGBudz said:


> I was thinking he had light burn too at first but the leaves don't appear to be trying to protect themselves from the light usually with light burn leaves will try to turn away from the light. Leaves will feel dry and crispy.


Yeah...n curl n stuff...


Rhodes55 said:


> Now thinking about it today. My question is, how do plants in the wild survive then? There not getting adequate light, temperature, wind, and especially nutrients. I’m giving them more then they ever would normally and there’s a deficiency. Not even with my plants, I guess this is a broad statement. Curious to hear all y’all a opinions.


Plants in the "wild" if not baby'd n well maintained do not do well...they'll definitely b deficient and scrawny n generally not very productive...but they will survive and even do fairly ok...the will to live is strong


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 3, 2020)

Rhodes55 said:


> Now thinking about it today. My question is, how do plants in the wild survive then? There not getting adequate light, temperature, wind, and especially nutrients. I’m giving them more then they ever would normally and there’s a deficiency. Not even with my plants, I guess this is a broad statement. Curious to hear all y’all’s opinions.


Also I think ur situation with the leaves looks more like a burn of some sort...n not light burn...nutrient issues n ph issues are hard diagnose...I'd jus hit em with straight water for a while before I'd go adding this n that...I put Epsom salt and dolomite lime into my soil pre mix...also top dress occasionally with it...n also molasses occasionally = cal/mag... other than that basic feeding schedule n water gets me thru every time...keep it simple is the key


----------



## Greenskies (Jan 3, 2020)

Maybe pH fluctuations https://www.growweedeasy.com/cannabis-plant-problems/ph-fluctuations


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 3, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Also I think ur situation with the leaves looks more like a burn of some sort...n not light burn...nutrient issues n ph issues are hard diagnose...I'd jus hit em with straight water for a while before I'd go adding this n that...I put Epsom salt and dolomite lime into my soil pre mix...also top dress occasionally with it...n also molasses occasionally = cal/mag... other than that basic feeding schedule n water gets me thru every time...keep it simple is the key


When you say “basic feed schedule” you mean?

Following the feeding on general hydroponics, which I have.

or just water the whole time?


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 3, 2020)

Greenskies said:


> Maybe pH fluctuations https://www.growweedeasy.com/cannabis-plant-problems/ph-fluctuations


I’ve had a steady PH of 6.5 the entire grow. Hasn’t fluctuated at all.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 3, 2020)

Sorry I wasn't clear on that...ha...uhmm idk I kinda jus grow by feel n look of the plant it jus comes natural to me...but I guess what I mean by basic is I gotta Grow bottle n a Bloom bottle...Advanced Nutrients...and Big Bud as an enhancer during flowering...I start feeding half recommended dose first sign of bottom leaves lightening usually bout week 3of veg...them once a week half dose of grow nutes till 2nd week of flower to gettem thru stretch...then half dose to full dose of Bloom nutes once a week till 2weeks before harvest them straight water throughout grow...cap of molasses in water bout every 10days to 2weeks throughout grow...epsom salt n dolomite lime is mixed into every batch of soil I mix as a staple...the lime feeds calcium n also balances out ur ph throughout grow...epsom =mag...I've never ph'd soil or runoff or water in my life...so I guess that what I mean by basic n simple...my perspective anyway...ha


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 3, 2020)

If a plant looks hungry ill feed more often or up the dose a tad...if its green n has mildly burnt tip which I like bc lets me know she's eaten good, then I'll back off a week or so...but I always use same routine of nutes I've found it gives me good healthy plants flawlessly like clockwork...n just watch the plant...I promise itll tell u if its hungry, happy, mad or sad...

I think for soil ph is pretty much unnecessary...in my experience anyway


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 3, 2020)

Big bud once a week week 3 - 4 - 5 of flower...forgot to add that


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 3, 2020)

Great question and new avi. 
Simply put weed plants grow themselves
We put them in confined spaces , give them high nute regiments , cram as much as we can under man made artificial lights . Every time things have gone wrong it was cause I did something wrong. God knows I ruined at least 5 harvests already and am wiser for it.

These problems happen usually do to diet. That being light, co2 , nutrients water intake. Your plants leaves are the voices of your plants telling you They are happy or not. 
It to mention temps and humidity can cause bud to rot and mold. 

At this point your close to the finish line . 
I’m hoping that my fear that the amount to light to plants is a bit off which can through off the whole metabolic rate. I’m so weary of these leds that don’t cost much so I spoil mine and give them more room than they need. 

Stay positive and watch them ... I remember the first and best advice I got a decade ago from a video on YouTube had some guy pop out and just yell watch your plants like 3 times.It’s funny but true . 

And outdoor weed suckS most the time unless you live in prime locations and are a master outy grower ...


----------



## m99smith (Jan 3, 2020)

Rhodes55 said:


> 1/3/20 - LED off for y’all. We also have a problem, I noticed the color change on the 1st so I did a complete flush, didn’t seem to help. What do I have here? Nutrient burn, deficiency, Lightburn, or what? Only 1 plant is showing these signs, so very weird
> 
> View attachment 4448789View attachment 4448790View attachment 4448791
> View attachment 4448792View attachment 4448794View attachment 4448795


How far into flower are they and are the brown spots fuzzy because if they are it's rust fungus (really bad) if it's just the brown spots just calcium defecancy


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 3, 2020)

Rhodes55 said:


> When you say “basic feed schedule” you mean?
> 
> Following the feeding on general hydroponics, which I have.
> 
> or just water the whole time?


Current flowers from basic feeding schedule...Guicey G...close to harvest not sure when ima take her yet ima keep watchin...


----------



## m99smith (Jan 3, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Current flowers from basic feeding schedule...Guicey G...close to harvest not sure when ima take her yet ima keep watchin...


A bit of fox tailing going on but those girls are beautiful


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 3, 2020)

m99smith said:


> A bit of fox tailing going on but those girls are beautiful


Thanks...kinda the strain n kinda me havin top buds too close to light ha...not so much fox tailin middle n down low


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 3, 2020)

m99smith said:


> How far into flower are they and are the brown spots fuzzy because if they are it's rust fungus (really bad) if it's just the brown spots just calcium defecancy


Month into flower, started December 1st. And fuzzy? Idk bro lol there brown spots


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 3, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Sorry I wasn't clear on that...ha...uhmm idk I kinda jus grow by feel n look of the plant it jus comes natural to me...but I guess what I mean by basic is I gotta Grow bottle n a Bloom bottle...Advanced Nutrients...and Big Bud as an enhancer during flowering...I start feeding half recommended dose first sign of bottom leaves lightening usually bout week 3of veg...them once a week half dose of grow nutes till 2nd week of flower to gettem thru stretch...then half dose to full dose of Bloom nutes once a week till 2weeks before harvest them straight water throughout grow...cap of molasses in water bout every 10days to 2weeks throughout grow...epsom salt n dolomite lime is mixed into every batch of soil I mix as a staple...the lime feeds calcium n also balances out ur ph throughout grow...epsom =mag...I've never ph'd soil or runoff or water in my life...so I guess that what I mean by basic n simple...my perspective anyway...ha


So my feeding schedule has been. Every 3/4days, feeding nuts everytime and just distilled water every 4th time. Example. Nuts, nuts, nuts, water, nuts, nuts, nuts, water. Just picked that up from what I read and it’s seemed to have worked well thus far. I also have only used 1/4 or 1/4 what’s recommended for nuts, but during flower I‘be been giving them the full dose of what it asked for. So maybe a nut burn?


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 3, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> Great question and new avi.
> Simply put weed plants grow themselves
> We put them in confined spaces , give them high nute regiments , cram as much as we can under man made artificial lights . Every time things have gone wrong it was cause I did something wrong. God knows I ruined at least 5 harvests already and am wiser for it.
> 
> ...


Had to get rid of that LED color pic that you all love on here lol


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 3, 2020)

Rhodes55 said:


> So my feeding schedule has been. Every 3/4days, feeding nuts everytime and just distilled water every 4th time. Example. Nuts, nuts, nuts, water, nuts, nuts, nuts, water. Just picked that up from what I read and it’s seemed to have worked well thus far. I also have only used 1/4 or 1/4 what’s recommended for nuts, but during flower I‘be been giving them the full dose of what it asked for. So maybe a nut burn?


Yeah in my opinion there's prolly some excessive feeding goin on..prolly some build up in soil...I always try n get some straight water waterings in between feedings...I would just straight water em for next week to 10days n watch me see how they act...bet they'll like it...should b flushing soil anyway looks like ur not too far from harvest...wouldn't really mess with trying to fix nutrient issues this close to harvest if it were me...I'd just water em


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 3, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Yeah in my opinion there's prolly some excessive feeding goin on..prolly some build up in soil...I always try n get some straight water waterings in between feedings...I would just straight water em for next week to 10days n watch me see how they act...bet they'll like it...should b flushing soil anyway looks like ur not too far from harvest...wouldn't really mess with trying to fix nutrient issues this close to harvest if it were me...I'd just water em


That won’t effect yield? And since I’m been feeding them they won’t be lacking nuts?. They definitely have another month or so in flower.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 3, 2020)

Lol yah they will crucify you on here for having a blurple


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 3, 2020)

In my mind I like to picture the soil being healthy n clean so I try n feed as little as possible but definitely feed when necessary...so I try n get as many straight waterings as I can in...pot size plays a big role in all that too...not sure what size ur using...I use 7gallon smart pots...1 to 2 plants at a time small grow...but ima big believer in larger pots as opposed to smaller ones...just makes better plants in my experience and less feeding n watering...root space is important


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 3, 2020)

Rhodes55 said:


> That won’t effect yield? And since I’m been feeding them they won’t be lacking nuts?. They definitely have another month or so in flower.


Yeah man if u gotta month left you'll b needing to feed again for sure...but at the rate you've been feeding I believe some straight water waterings will do you some good...I'm of the belief that a healthy happy plant will give u better yield than a plant struggling with some nutrient issues...being under fed towards harvest by some...it forces the plant to use up stored nutrients in it leaves creating "the fade" effect u see in my pics from post earlier...you'll hear ppl talk abt "the fade" towards end of flower n this is what they're talking about...organic soil growers mainly get it...supposedly creates a cleaner more flavorful bud...n I think it looks cool too...I still get good yields nice buds


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 3, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> Lol yah they will crucify you on here for having a blurple


Hey...ha...I still grow one plant with a blurple... an old Advanced LED...great for small space...but yeah they're frowned upon...I still turn out bad ass plants with mine


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 3, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Hey...ha...I still grow one plant with a blurple... an old Advanced LED...great for small space...but yeah they're frowned upon...I still turn out bad ass plants with mine


Yah I got one for side lighting ... it’s really just old technology.. mars does cheap nice white light leds for dirt cheap . I got a ts1000 . Not as good as my old trusty 400 but low maintenance af! Good for personal stash grows.


----------



## Hust17 (Jan 3, 2020)

Rhodes55 said:


> Calmag was just purchased regardless. I want these girls to turn out the best they can and I just got done reading the magnesium is what really promotes photosynthesis and growth so I don’t want to mitigate those two things. Will be here Sunday, hoping they don’t get to bad till then. @Hust17 let me know how yours went? Do you have pics or a journal?


Yes I do, I’ll throw up a photo of the one in question later today  link to my grow is in my signature


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 3, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> Yah I got one for side lighting ... it’s really just old technology.. mars does cheap nice white light leds for dirt cheap . I got a ts1000 . Not as good as my old trusty 400 but low maintenance af! Good for personal stash grows.


Goin for a Timber grow lights soon...seems to b the best for price for what I need


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 3, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> In my mind I like to picture the soil being healthy n clean so I try n feed as little as possible but definitely feed when necessary...so I try n get as many straight waterings as I can in...pot size plays a big role in all that too...not sure what size ur using...I use 7gallon smart pots...1 to 2 plants at a time small grow...but ima big believer in larger pots as opposed to smaller ones...just makes better plants in my experience and less feeding n watering...root space is important


Yeah I wish I watered like this. But how can you tell when it needs nuts? I’m in 3 gallon pots. Next grow I’ll be doing 3 5gallon instead of 6 3 gallon


----------



## Greenskies (Jan 3, 2020)

I just ordered a light form Budget LED- built in the usa- veteran owned and have a 3 year warranty. They have awesome feed back. Got to be better than my old mars hydro.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 3, 2020)

Rhodes55 said:


> Yeah I wish I watered like this. But how can you tell when it needs nuts? I’m in 3 gallon pots. Next grow I’ll be doing 3 5gallon instead of 6 3 gallon


Yeah bigger pots less plants sounds like a good idea...
You can tell when it needs fed when the leaves start to lighten...it'll always start at bottom of plant 1st...when plant can't find nutrients in soil itll begin to cannibalize itself starting from bottom up...always...so when u see a leaf or two at bottom beginning to lighten n wanna turn yellow...feed


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 3, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Yeah bigger pots less plants sounds like a good idea...
> You can tell when it needs fed when the leaves start to lighten...it'll always start at bottom of plant 1st...when plant can't find nutrients in soil itll begin to cannibalize itself starting from bottom up...always...so when u see a leaf or two at bottom beginning to lighten n wanna turn yellow...feed


I’ll keep that in mind for next grow. Now I just gotta figure out what’s currently going on. I think I’m going to keep doing just water the next few times, if that doesn’t help or it gets worse I’ll feed again and throw in the calmag I ordered. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 3, 2020)

With 3 galls at the that rate n size use plain water every other feeding or bettter like 2 feeeding then one flush. . If you have a 5 gallon it will stay wet longer and it’ll get less nutes since you’ll be watering less. You reallly just want to feed them once or twice a week ,. And let them drain out the salts .. or you could go lighter if your feedin every other day


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 3, 2020)

There's nutrients stored in the leaves hence the vibrant dark color green...when th plant gets hungry n there's no nutes in soil itll start to draw from leaves...bottom up...some desire this towards end of flowering forcing the plant to use up nutrients in the plant creating "the fade" effect you saw in my pics earlier...you'll hear organic soil growers talk about "the fade" towards end of flowering...that's what they're talking about the colors kinda like fall colors you'll see in a plant...I still get good yields nice buds

I think a healthy happy plant will give u a better yield than one struggling with nutrient issues even if under fed a little...u have plenty of nutes in soil and stored in leaves


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 3, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> With 3 galls at the that rate n size use plain water every other feeding or bettter like 2 feeeding then one flush. . If you have a 5 gallon it will stay wet longer and it’ll get less nutes since you’ll be watering less. You reallly just want to feed them once or twice a week ,. And let them drain out the salts .. or you could go lighter if your feedin every other day


Does distilled water count as plain water lol


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 3, 2020)

Rhodes55 said:


> I’ll keep that in mind for next grow. Now I just gotta figure out what’s currently going on. I think I’m going to keep doing just water the next few times, if that doesn’t help or it gets worse I’ll feed again and throw in the calmag I ordered. Keeping fingers crossed.


Yeah man...1 week of straight water n reassess situation...I promise of week without nutes will do more good than harm


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 3, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Yeah man...1 week of straight water n reassess situation...I promise of week without nutes will do more good than harm


Love it. That’s what we’ll do. Appreciate all y’all. Will keep the thread updated!


----------



## Hust17 (Jan 3, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> There's nutrients stored in the leaves hence the vibrant dark color green...when th plant gets hungry n there's no nutes in soil itll start to draw from leaves...bottom up...some desire this towards end of flowering forcing the plant to use up nutrients in the plant creating "the fade" effect you saw in my pics earlier...you'll hear organic soil growers talk about "the fade" towards end of flowering...that's what they're talking about the colors kinda like fall colors you'll see in a plant...I still get good yields nice buds
> 
> I think a healthy happy plant will give u a better yield than one struggling with nutrient issues even if under fed a little...u have plenty of nutes in soil and stored in leaves


I’m confused. You’re saying it’s run out of nutes in the soil so it’s taking from the leaves and then you think the soil doesn’t need any more nutes? 

I think you’re right, she is starved and is stealing from the leaves. But I don’t know why we wouldn’t feed her in that case?


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 3, 2020)

Hust17 said:


> I’m confused. You’re saying it’s run out of nutes in the soil so it’s taking from the leaves and then you think the soil doesn’t need any more nutes?
> 
> I think you’re right, she is starved and is stealing from the leaves. But I don’t know why we wouldn’t feed her in that case?


No you've misunderstood what I said...talked Alot about stealing nutes from leaves but not pertaining to what's goin on now with his plant...said its desired by some towards end of flowering and it's a sure fire way to tell when plants need fed...

In his current situation I can't n couldn't n didn't come to a diagnosis...just said that straight waterings for a week to reevaluate situation would b good bc he said hes been feeding 3 waterings in a row and one straight water entire grow...so should b good on nutes...Idk why thise leaves are Ill lookin but I don't think it's under fed...hes been feeding entire grow n hes in 3gallon pots


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 3, 2020)

Rhodes55 said:


> Does distilled water count as plain water lol


I use faucet water lol but sure.

Ps. Goin out on a limb and sayings less Nutes is more at this point... definitely not underfed ... but he’ll try the cal mag. It’s A popular idea.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 3, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> I use faucet water lol but sure.


Me too


----------



## Hust17 (Jan 3, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> No you've misunderstood what I said...talked Alot about stealing nutes from leaves but not pertaining to what's goin on now with his plant...said its desired by some towards end of flowering and it's a sure fire way to tell when plants need fed...
> 
> In his current situation I can't n couldn't n didn't come to a diagnosis...just said that straight waterings for a week to reevaluate situation would b good bc he said hes been feeding 3 waterings in a row and one straight water entire grow...so should b good on nutes...Idk why thise leaves are Ill lookin but I don't think it's under fed...hes been feeding entire grow n hes in 3gallon pots


Yup ok just reading comprehension, thank you. Ya, I had buildup in my 3G’s so I moved to 5’s but agh I’m in coco and it seems like a totally different experience.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 3, 2020)

Hust17 said:


> Yup ok just reading comprehension, thank you. Ya, I had buildup in my 3G’s so I moved to 5’s but agh I’m in coco and it seems like a totally different experience.


All good man...yeah small pots equal more probs seems like...idk anything about coco


----------



## Hust17 (Jan 3, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> All good man...yeah small pot is equal more probs seems like...idk anything about coco


Ya soil is trickier cause I know if I’m wrong with coco I can just flush her and water her next day no problems.


----------



## m99smith (Jan 3, 2020)

Rhodes55 said:


> Month into flower, started December 1st. And fuzzy? Idk bro lol there brown spots


And what I mean by fuzzy if you zoom in on the brown spots is it growing weird brown stuff out or has that part of the leaft just turned brown

And I'm also around week 4 give or take a few days on a 8-9 week strain growing super skunk


----------



## Greenskies (Jan 3, 2020)

Rhodes55 said:


>


This could be a Boron deficiency? ....https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688 about a 3rd of the way down


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 5, 2020)

So I was doing some more reading and really trying to understand what happened to my girls. What do y’all think about nutrient burn? I know we all thought is was calmag deficiency (and it may still be, that comes in today) but like I mentioned in previous post, I used the recommended amount of the General Hydroponics bloom and ripening when I always used 1/4 or 1/2 recommended before. I did that for 3 straight waterings so I feel I might of over fed them. Nothing has gotten worse since the flush. I’m planning on flushing again today or tomorrow, or depending on what feedback I get from y’all. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Greenskies (Jan 5, 2020)

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688 https://www.growweedeasy.com/cannabis-symptoms-pictures ph fluctuations or Boron is what it looks like to me but IDK. I would like to know when ever you find out. good luck.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 5, 2020)

Greenskies said:


> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688 https://www.growweedeasy.com/cannabis-symptoms-pictures ph fluctuations or Boron is what it looks like to me but IDK. I would like to know when ever you find out. good luck.


Like I mentioned before, PH has been stable throughout the grow.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 5, 2020)

Girls are looking thirsty, leafs drooping a bit. Think I’m going to hit them with plain water again. Calmag is here, let me know if I should test nutrients and calmag soon.


----------



## m99smith (Jan 5, 2020)

Rhodes55 said:


> Girls are looking thirsty, leafs drooping a bit. Think I’m going to hit them with plain water again. Calmag is here, let me know if I should test nutrients and calmag soon.


1ml of calmag per L of water should be good hope it is a calmag defecancy because that's easy to handle


----------



## Grassizgreener (Jan 5, 2020)

Check ph run off and soil slur test.. good luck


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 9, 2020)

1/9/20 - ALRIGHT! Ready for an update. So the girls haven’t got better or worse, stayed about the same with two distilled water flushes. Going to go water them now cause they need it. We’re going to do 1/2 maybe 3/4 of recommend from general hydroponics, then also add 1/2 maybe 3/4 tsp of calmag. Really don’t want to overdo the nuts as the plants seemed to have loved the distilled water. Will get some pics while watering and update how much nuts I really used.

Update - just mixed everything, going with 1/2 of everything. Figured it’s easier to add more then remove and I would hate to get nut burn this far into flower.

Something else I’d like to call out that may or may not had something to do with the discoloration. For the 6 pots through veg and beginning flower I used about 2 gallons of distilled water, wasn’t much run off but I was okay cause the plants were super healthy. I started doing some reading that I should be using a gallon each! And definitely having runoff from the smart pots. So I ended up using 3/4 gallons for the 6 plants and made sure there was plenty of run off where I actually had to use a shop vac to suck up the access. Today, I went back to just 2 gallons, some run off, not really any though with 1/2 recommended nuts. Don’t want to shock the girls as there getting close. We’ll see if less water & nuts is more.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 12, 2020)

1/12/20 - Again, plants haven’t shown any better or worse signs. They need a watering again, going to bump nuts & calmag up to 3/4 recommended. Here’s some updates pics, the discoloration was from previous weeks, nothing has got worse. It’s also weird that it’s only in 2 of the plants. Sticking with less is more for watering, not watering to drain and using less water as I’ve read and mentioned in my last post. *What works for this situation. 1/3-1/2 gallon for each 3gallon fabric pot.*
Also, about 40days into flower.


----------



## Hust17 (Jan 12, 2020)

How often are you water at this point? 

I think you might have some burn starting on some tips now, I would lower overall ppm while raising CalMag even more


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 12, 2020)

Hust17 said:


> How often are you water at this point?
> 
> I think you might have some burn starting on some tips now, I would lower overall ppm while raising CalMag even more


Thanks for the suggestion. But like I said there are no color differences since I called it out weeks ago. They’ve had straight distilled water and just got 1/2 of recommended nuts, very much doubt any burn is happening. Actually I can assure you.


----------



## 70's natureboy (Jan 12, 2020)

It's a good thing you quit feeding this past week or you would have seen them go backwards some more. I used to call that phoshorus burn, not sure if that's the exact problem but it comes from giving too much bloom nutes. If you go by the GH schedule the plants will bet that rusty burn. I think it was mydank that caught that a week ago. I skimmed through the thread and didn't see how strong you are mixing the nutes.Your buds still look very nice. If they haven't had nutes for a week I might give them a 1/4 dose but they don't look to be lacking anything, just a little rusty that will later turn crispy.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 12, 2020)

70's natureboy said:


> It's a good thing you quit feeding this past week or you would have seen them go backwards some more. I used to call that phoshorus burn, not sure if that's the exact problem but it comes from giving too much bloom nutes. If you go by the GH schedule the plants will bet that rusty burn. I think it was mydank that caught that a week ago. I skimmed through the thread and didn't see how strong you are mixing the nutes.Your buds still look very nice. If they haven't had nutes for a week I might give them a 1/4 dose but they don't look to be lacking anything, just a little rusty that will later turn crispy.


I was always doing 1/2-3/4 GH recommended throughout grow. Then once I transitioned to flower the gave them the full GH recommended and that’s when the problems started. This is common following GH?

They got 1/2 GH&calmag on the 9th and 3/4 GH&calmag this morning. They have around a month left and want to make sure they are getting the nuts they need. I didn’t see any negative effects since the 9th, why I figured I could bump back up to 3/4 today. Lemme know what you think.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 12, 2020)

Looks good to me...


----------



## 70's natureboy (Jan 12, 2020)

I have the best overall success with the Lucas formula. I usually use 5 ml micro and 10 ml bloom per gallon. That gets me around 1 EC with my tap water. I rarely use the 8/16 mix. I would recommend the 5/10 mix every other time. I hate to see you mess up sour D. My sour D is the most nute sensitive strain I grow. That's the only reason I looked at this thread.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 14, 2020)

70's natureboy said:


> I have the best overall success with the Lucas formula. I usually use 5 ml micro and 10 ml bloom per gallon. That gets me around 1 EC with my tap water. I rarely use the 8/16 mix. I would recommend the 5/10 mix every other time. I hate to see you mess up sour D. My sour D is the most nute sensitive strain I grow. That's the only reason I looked at this thread.


You don’t use floragro at all? What about micro & bloom with calmag? And can you elaborate on 8/16 & 5/10 mix, have no idea what your saying lol


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 14, 2020)

1/14/19 - Weirdly enough, I think it is a nute burn friends. The other 4 are *slightly* burning (yellowing) on the leaf tips. Nothing crazy by any means. This came after 3/4 recommended nutes, going to go back to 1/2 recommended & 1/2 cal mag next watering. UPDATE: pic below. Sorry for burple, but wanted y’all to see.


----------



## m99smith (Jan 14, 2020)

Rhodes55 said:


> 1/14/19 - Weirdly enough, I think it is a nute burn friends. The other 4 are *slightly* burning (yellowing) on the leaf tips. Nothing crazy by any means. This came after 3/4 recommended nutes, going to go back to 1/2 recommended & 1/2 cal mag next watering.


So you use the 3 part flora series I used the 1 part FloraNova Grow for veg and the one part FloraNova Bloom for flower and I ad calmag every 2-3 waterings I used to use the 3 part but the 1 part is way easier to use less bullshit


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 14, 2020)

m99smith said:


> So you use the 3 part flora series I used the 1 part FloraNova Grow for veg and the one part FloraNova Bloom for flower and I ad calmag every 2-3 waterings I used to use the 3 part but the 1 part is way easier to use less bullshit


See next post!


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 14, 2020)

So I wanted to add the nutes I’m using so y’all can see what I’m referring to when I say recommended dose. Also just added the real feeding/watering schedule so you can see the real numbers of everything actually used. I’ve used all 3 since the beginning, just adding in cal mag these last two feedings cause we thought it was a deficiency there.


----------



## m99smith (Jan 14, 2020)

Rhodes55 said:


> So I wanted to add the nutes I’m using so y’all can see what I’m referring to when I say recommended dose. Also just added the real feeding/watering schedule so you can see the real numbers of everything actually used. I’ve used all 3 since the beginning, just adding in cal mag these last two feedings cause we thought it was a deficiency there.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4456288View attachment 4456289View attachment 4456291


Yeah I used that stuff befor now I use this


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 14, 2020)

m99smith said:


> Yeah I used that stuff befor now I use this
> View attachment 4456375


So for a next grow do you recommend? What’s the difference in what we both have?


----------



## m99smith (Jan 14, 2020)

Rhodes55 said:


> So for a next grow do you recommend? What’s the difference in what we both have?


Well if yours was mixed to make it one part it would be 7-6-10 of N.P.K so yours could use a bit more phosphate and a bit less Nitrogen and a bit less soluable potash during flower that's why I like the FloraNova one part series it's more on point for what you need with the FloraNova Grow for Veg and the Bloom for flower


----------



## 70's natureboy (Jan 14, 2020)

Rhodes55 said:


> So I wanted to add the nutes I’m using so y’all can see what I’m referring to when I say recommended dose. Also just added the real feeding/watering schedule so you can see the real numbers of everything actually used. I’ve used all 3 since the beginning, just adding in cal mag these last two feedings cause we thought it was a deficiency there.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4456288View attachment 4456289View attachment 4456291


I was too lazy to look for the GH chart. If you used half of that you shouldn't be overfeeding but feeding every time it will build up. I told ya that Sour D is nute sensitive.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 14, 2020)

1/14/20 - Leafs were droopy before lights turned off tonight, feed them 1/2 recommended GH nutes with no calmag, seeing very very slight yellow outline on other leafs, thinking it was definitely a burn now. After looking at the board I posted I went from 1/4 - 1/2 recommended quickly to 100% recommended feeding almost everytime without enough flushes. Going to continue 1/2 recommended or less depending how they respond to this watering. Concern was not having enough food during flowering, resulting in smaller yield and less dense buds.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 18, 2020)

1/18/20 - just a watering this morning. No nutes.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 18, 2020)

Any pics


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 19, 2020)

Girls should be getting close to done these last couple weeks.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 24, 2020)

1/24/20 - today was the last feeding at 1/4 recommended GH. Expected harvest range feb3-feb9. (2months of flower-10weeks of flower) No signs of any problems. Couple lower leafs yellowing and dying off, meaning she’s getting close to harvest.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 24, 2020)

They still look very green ..., mine are at 5 weeks and already fading. Nice job on keeping them healthy


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 24, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> They still look very green ..., mine are at 5 weeks and already fading. Nice job on keeping them healthy


Thanks man! Appreciate that. Had quite the scare when the bronzey color started showing up. Less nutes is always better I found


----------



## Rhodes55 (Jan 28, 2020)

1/28/20 - Let them completely soak up the last of the nutes and just watered this morning for the next 2-3 week flush period. Wilting and leafs dying off are starting to happen so we’re getting close. Really want to make sure I don’t harvest early, so will be keeping a close eye on them the next couple weeks. Temp has been steady 70-74 will RH 35-45%.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Feb 1, 2020)

2/1/20 - Fan leafs are now yellowing and falling off. Been doing some research on the “before harvest process” (drying soil up, watering up till harvest, boiling water, extra days of darkness) and I have concluded the best way to approach harvest is “The temperature and humidity in your drying area play in on your decision. If your drying area is high humidity (60% or more) and cold (64* or colder most of the time), you may want to let yor media dry out a bit before you chop. If it’s in the 65*+ and lower than 60% humidity, I would water as needed until finished.”

I have very low humidity as the dehumidifier is working great, anywhere from 40-50% RH, so I’m planning on watering up until harvest and doing a nice long drying and curing process with ideal conditions.


----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 1, 2020)

Let’s have a round of applause for Rhodes ! 
Can’t wait to see the final chop.

Edit: I like the purple plant seems a bit more frostier. Be nice if you saved a cut .


----------



## Rhodes55 (Feb 1, 2020)

Added some pictures to the post so y’all could see


----------



## Rhodes55 (Feb 2, 2020)

2/2/20 - gave them there last watering to flush all nutes out, should be harvesting in the next day or two depending on my schedule. Glad I went with the manifold method, should be pretty straight forward with trimming and drying, not to many popcorn buds, if any. Pics show the girls before watering and very thirsty so the colons showed more.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Feb 4, 2020)

2/4/20 - HARVEST IS HERE. Lights down and cleaning space up for drying. Stay tuned for trimmed pics. Imagine this taking me a couple hours.


----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 4, 2020)

Looks like quite a nice pull maybe 7...8oz???
Really kinda amazed you kept them so short ...
not to many people reply to these journals nowadays unless you have a certain brand of genetics or lights , guess for reference. not to shabby rhodes.


----------



## m99smith (Feb 4, 2020)

Rhodes55 said:


> 2/4/20 - HARVEST IS HERE. Lights down and cleaning space up for drying. Stay tuned for trimmed pics. Imagine this taking me a couple hours. View attachment 4471628
> View attachment 4471629


Looking good man you will prob pull at least a half pound my plants got like a week or two left just waiting for enough Amber. Pluse a lot of my leafs started turning brown I had a ph build up and ran out of ph up and down for about a week but the smoke is going to be good I'm thinking I'll pull around a pound and a half or so


----------



## Rhodes55 (Feb 4, 2020)

The aftermath. And 8hrs later I am completely shot. Can’t wait to test em out. Humidity set at 50 and temp at 74 for a slow drying & curing process. Not the greatest pics, I’m burnt out and will get better ones tomorrow. Thanks for following along and all the input everyone!


----------



## m99smith (Feb 4, 2020)

Rhodes55 said:


> The aftermath. And 8hrs later I am completely shot. Can’t wait to test em out. Humidity set at 50 and temp at 74 for a slow drying & curing process. Not the greatest pics, I’m burnt out and will get better ones tomorrow. Thanks for following along and all the input everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4472058View attachment 4472059View attachment 4472060View attachment 4472061View attachment 4472062View attachment 4472063


Looking good nice job man. What strains are you planning on running next round?


----------



## Rhodes55 (Feb 5, 2020)

m99smith said:


> Looking good nice job man. What strains are you planning on running next round?


Not sure there will be another run unfortunately. This was an itch I wanted to scratch for years. Have grown outside twice and inside twice, and now this inside with completely controlled environment factors, wanted to see what I could do. But this is my first home and can’t have a grow opt in here lol it was already interesting enough having my family here for the holidays lol but maybe in time, who knows.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Feb 5, 2020)

Notes I wanted to add for anyone needing insight on my grow or just growing overall. These are the averages across hundreds of articles I read during this grow and what I followed. With the exception of ppm, which I did not follow at all. Everything below is also for growing in soil, LED, & florescence.

Lighting 
L*W = sq.ft
32w/sq.ft - minimum
50w/sq.ft - ideal 
80w/sq.ft - maximum
Blue light (daylight) - Veg
Red/Yellow light (soft white)- Flower - 2700k

LED Lighting Distance 
240-400w - 16-30” 
450-550w - 20-30”
600-850w - 24-26”
900w+ - 26-42’

Need to be moved closer during flowering 

LED distance - 18”+ second half of flowering (30” if larger) 
Fluorescent Lighting Distance
Start out 5” 
No further then 12”


https://www.growweedeasy.com/manifold

Germination - Damp paper towel, cover, dark place, 70-90 degrees - 2-7 days 
Vegetation - 3.5 weeks - 18hrs of light, 6hrs of darkness - 70-80 degrees - 40-60% humidity
Defoliation - removing fan leaves right before flowering cycle 
Flowering - 2 months minimum, up to 3-4 - 12hrs of light, 12hrs of darkness - start to see first buds at 4 weeks - 68-78 degrees - 40-50% humidity
Drying - 5-15 days hanging 60-75 degrees - 45-60% humidity - higher humidity will take longer
Curing - 2-4 weeks total - first week open container several times a day - 2nd week once a day - if they feel wet open jar up to 24hrs 
Cure 3-6 months as they get more potent
pH
6-7 pH for soil 
5.5-6.5 for hydroponics 

PPM Schedule - Did not follow

Seedlings: 100-250 (nutrients aren’t needed here, hence there’s not a lot of particles needed)
First Half of Vegging Cycle: 300-400 (this is usually after you transplant, which still doesn’t require many nutrients)
Second Half of Vegging: 450-700 (you’ll start giving your plants more nutrients at this stage)
First Half of Flowering: 750-950 (your plants will be eating more as they grow, so they’ll be taking in more nutrients)
Second Half of Flowering: 1000-1600 (this is when your plant’s eating the most, especially if you give it additives)
End of Flower, Entering Harvest: As close to 0 as possible (this is when you’ll be flushing your plants, so you don’t want there to be a lot of particles leftover)

Started - October 3 
Transplant to fox farm & 3gallon - Oct 14
Cut 3/4 off to start manifold - November 2
Flowered Dec 3
Feb 4th - harvested - 2 months of flower


----------



## m99smith (Feb 5, 2020)

Rhodes55 said:


> Notes I wanted to add for anyone needing insight on my grow or just growing overall. These are the averages across hundreds of articles I read during this grow and what I followed. With the exception of ppm, which I did not follow at all. Everything below is also for growing in soil, LED, & florescence.
> 
> Lighting
> L*W = sq.ft
> ...


Man you did a great job. Definitely better then I did. Can't wait to see the dry weight


----------



## 70's natureboy (Feb 5, 2020)

Looks like it will be good smoke but it doesn't look like any Diesel I have seen.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Feb 6, 2020)

70's natureboy said:


> Looks like it will be good smoke but it doesn't look like any Diesel I have seen.


Yeah who knows, was bag seeds.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Feb 11, 2020)

And the final product. Dried for 7 days and now in jars, haven’t weighted and don’t know if I will, time to enjoy it now. Thanks again to everyone out there following and the input, was one heck of a run!


----------



## m99smith (Feb 11, 2020)

Rhodes55 said:


> And the final product. Dried for 7 days and now in jars, haven’t weighted and don’t know if I will, time to enjoy it now. Thanks again to everyone out there following and the input, was one heck of a run! View attachment 4476910View attachment 4476916View attachment 4476917


You did a really good job man those buds look nice. I just chopped my plants down today and letting them hang for around a week then going to jar them.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Feb 11, 2020)

m99smith said:


> You did a really good job man those buds look nice. I just chopped my plants down today and letting them hang for around a week then going to jar them.


Thanks man! Share some pics on this thread. I still don’t understand how to navigate to well on this website lol


----------



## m99smith (Feb 11, 2020)

Rhodes55 said:


> Thanks man! Share some pics on this thread. I still don’t understand how to navigate to well on this website lol


Yeah I'll post some pics when it's dried and trimmed.


----------

